

The HP-35 - panic
http://www.codex99.com/design/126.html

======
microtherion
That "solving for y" ad is rather bizarre. It's not like the 9100A could do
symbolic math, and the equation is _already_ solved for y.

Furthermore, "raising your productivity to the nth power" is only beneficial
if n > 1.

------
pizza
UX-first top-down-development :)

